# Tick or Skin Tag?



## RedRen (Aug 21, 2013)

Hello,

I've just been stroking my dog and felt a little hard bump on the back of his head. It's quite rough and has a little black stick coming out of the top. It looks like a skin tag to me but my boyfriend thinks it is a tick and now I'm a bit worried. Could anybody take a quick look at the picture and see what they think. He's our first dog and not come across anything like this before.

Thank you


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Can't make it out from the photo I'm afraid, sorry. But if it's new, and you haven't seen it before, then a tick is more likely. Do you have a vet or a pet shop nearby that sells tick removal tools (don't just try to pull it out even if it is a tick, you risk leaving the head behind and getting an infected bite)? They could tell you, and it's a good idea to have a tick tool in the house anyway.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Have you been anywhere he could have picked up a tick?

Put 'ticks on dogs' into Google Images, lots to compare. Be warned, some of them are pretty gross :Vomit


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Doesn't look anything like a tick to me


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

A tick feels a bit squishy even when its engorged with blood, that doesn't really look like a tick to me but the best person to ask is your vet.


----------



## RedRen (Aug 21, 2013)

Thank you for the replies. It's hard to get a decent picture as it's so small, haven't noticed it before but it's buried underneath loads of hair and think it's just coincidence that I happened to come across it. Have looked on Google images (definitely not for the faint hearted!) and the ticks seem to look more "pearly" whereas this is definitely more "fleshy" if that makes sense :-/


----------



## wee man (Apr 8, 2012)

Does not look like a tick to me, probably just a little skin tag.


----------



## Jackien4 (May 16, 2015)

I would let a vet take a look . And treat what ever it is .


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Looks nothing like a tick. Possibly a wart, but only your vet can tell you for sure.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Yes not anything like a tick I ever seen. I would go along the lines of skin tag or wart, but if you are worried best get the vet to check it out.


----------



## RedRen (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks all. I will take him to the vets just to be on the safe side


----------



## mollypip (Aug 17, 2011)

Thats exactly the same as my dogs wart/skin tag. Funnily enough when I first discovered it I thought it might be a tick too (having never had any real life experience of ticks). Thankfully I didn't pull it out!


----------

